# Vostok Europe



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like Meranom have had a delivery. I think someone on here was after a red square. Have a look on the site.

They got these in various colours for about $1200 but you do get 2 extra straps. *Lunokhod. :new_russian: *


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I like a lot of Vostok Europe's designs but my god that is ugly. And $1200????


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

This K3 Submarine is $300 and has a Vostok movement. I already got one of these. :yes: Note the little change to the day/night indicator.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> I like a lot of Vostok Europe's designs but my god that is ugly. And $1200????


It's the tritium, the WR case and the exotic movement. But it's pretty fugly, yes...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Looks like Meranom have had a delivery. I think someone on here was after a red square. Have a look on the site.


It was Roger the Dodger who was looking for one but he wanted the MkII blue on steel. All the Red Squares on Meranon are MkIs...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Here is a little taster of some of the other models. Its well worth a trawl through the site. Not all the movements are Russian and some are quartz.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Meranon might not be the best place to get these... I don't know where they are getting these from but I always found that the German distributor for Central Europe always had the best prices. And being inside the EU there's no tax to add. These are also not models all that hard to get elsewhere but they used to have the TU144 MkII which was supposedly sold out long ago... it is now :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Meranon might not be the best place to get these... I don't know where they are getting these from but I always found that the German distributor for Central Europe always had the best prices. And being inside the EU there's no tax to add. These are also not models all that hard to get elsewhere but they used to have the TU144 MkII which was supposedly sold out long ago... it is now :lol:


Yes I just posted as some have been showing *OOS *for some time. There are plenty on the bay today and from Germany. Saying that I have never paid tax from Meranom.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Saying that I have never paid tax from Meranom.


...the benefits of being an UKnian :lol: No mercy and no quarter from the tax people around here... :taz:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Saying that I have never paid tax from Meranom.
> ...


Well, if you would insist on living in forn parts you`ve only got yourself to blame


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, if you would insist on living in forn parts you`ve only got yourself to blame


Nha, I have a pretty good imagination, I can blame a lot of stuff :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Vostok Europe tonight on the shopping channel Ideal World at 8.......... :yes:


----------



## craftvn (Oct 22, 2014)

what is the beautyful


----------

